# Happy Donkey's!!!! Out on Pasture



## RJRMINIS (May 13, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]We got the fence done today and got the Jenny's and their foals turned out today.......They where very happy to be out on the pasture.....[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Here are some pics taken......a few turned out AWESOME!!!!! ENJOY!!!




: [/SIZE]






Abby & Jamaka






Abby & Jamaka






Jamaka






Cotton Candy






Snowflower & Shatter






Splash






Festus






Snowflower & Shatter (My absolute FAVORITE PICTURE!!!)



: 






Farrah are Llama


----------



## MBhorses (May 13, 2007)

: wow

:aktion033: great photos :aktion033:

thanks for sharing


----------



## Denali (May 13, 2007)

Awesome pictures!! :aktion033: You are right, the picture of Snowflower and Shatter is beautiful!!! Wow!! :new_shocked: Oh, and you can send Festus up here as soon as he is weaned!!



:

Vicki


----------



## Bassett (May 13, 2007)

Great pictures. I LOVE festus ears. My horses would so love a pasture like that, All they have is my lawn. :no: I don't blame you for having snowflower and shatter picture as your favorite. It just couldn't be any better.



: Great subjects, great photographer.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 13, 2007)

My donkeys would



: to come visit your pasture. all we have here is DIRT...


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 14, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]those are super pictures! happy donkeys



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (May 14, 2007)

Those are wonderful pictures! That last one of Snowflower & Shatter is awesome



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 14, 2007)

GREAT pictures



:



: Your getting darn good with this photography



: Corinne


----------



## minimule (May 14, 2007)

Mine wouldn't know what to do with all that green stuff. Beautiful place though. I like that shot of Shatter and his momma too.


----------



## Suzie (May 14, 2007)

I would love to have all that green pasture! Lucky donkeys.

I love these pics. I thought Festus was the best until Snowfalke and Shatter. Gorgeous donkeys- all of them (and the llama too)



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 14, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I am glad I got that picture of Snow Flower and Shatter, because not more than 5 minutes after that, Shatter decided he needed to try and get a drink from behind, while mom was going #2 and now MR. Shatter has a doo-doo head!LOL[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]He is a character for sure![/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 14, 2007)

: Great Pics !!!

LOL...looks like you live in Ireland ...nice & lush !

My donks would think they died and went to Heaven.

I too Love the pic of Shatter & Mom



:

It's one in a Million



:


----------



## GMAMINIS (May 14, 2007)

WOW, SO MANY GREAT PHOTOS. THE ONE OF SNOWFLOWER AND SHATTER IS MY FAVORITE TOO!! THEY ARE ALL BEAUTIFUL



:


----------



## Marnie (May 15, 2007)

I love all of these photo's, even your llama. You have a great eye for photography and have wonderful subjects to work with too!


----------



## HobbsFarm (May 16, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Those are great pics! Both of the ones of Snowflower and Shatter are my faves.



: Thanks for sharing them![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------

